# Baby Duck pic



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's the pic of the duckling that I was asking about in the emergency threads


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet little baby. I am in love.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my how cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, he is adorable. Honestly, if I keep seeing these cute duck pictures, I'm gonna get me one. Just kidding.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

AWWWWWW! what a little sweetheart!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie!!! Amazing what phones can do, nowadays!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh! What a tiny little cutie! That's just an adorable baby!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jiggs, do you know if that duckling is a domestic breed like a Pekin?

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, domesticated, dont know the name, its the white one with orange bill. apparently its mom would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww! So cute!!!    Ducks are interesting in that they're almost always as cute when they grow up as they were as babies.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That sure is one cute duckling, Jiggs! Sure hope all goes well and will look forward to updates!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cutie, Cutie, Cutie. That's what she is.  
Thanks for posting her adorable picture Jiggs.
I say 'she' because that's what I call *All* the babies.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jiggs said:


> Yes, domesticated, dont know the name, its the white one with orange bill. apparently its mom would have nothing to do with it.


That would most likely be a Pekin then. Awfully cute little booger ..

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Now I know what motivates Terry to go running around a lake chasing geese and ducks, and still find time to be a super moderater. What a beautiful baby! I always wondered how she found the time and most importantly the energy to do half the things she does. Now I found my answer.

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, way too adorable!

Linda


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I want one for Christmas!!! Awwwww!! that is what the definition of "cute" is!!! Poopy little devil!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cricket said:


> I want one for Christmas!!! Awwwww!! that is what the definition of "cute" is!!! Poopy little devil!


 Be REAL careful what you wish for, Cricket! Bet I could have you a duck or two in plenty of time for Christmas!  I'm kidding a little bit, but not a whole lot. There are ducks of all ages and breeds all over the country in need of homes .. just like our beloved pigeons.

Terry


----------

